# CD stuck



## symbian (Aug 7, 2009)

So I got in my car this morning and had just burned a cd I wanted to listen too, pressed eject, and nothing. it finally said CD Mech Fail. Any idea what this could be? Any tricks to try?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

symbian said:


> So I got in my car this morning and had just burned a cd I wanted to listen too, pressed eject, and nothing. it finally said CD Mech Fail. Any idea what this could be? Any tricks to try?


I have this problem also,been that way for over a month.I tried everything without any luck.

I've been waiting for quite a while for the new one to get to the dealership from GM.Factory parts are going to be very hard to get for the Goat since Pontiac has been axed.


----------

